# 35cc "V" Twin



## Ghosty (Sep 12, 2021)

Hi All,
Made a start on a V Twin today, first I scanned the plans into comp, and converted to pdf's so I can print working sheets with out damaging the originals, I need to order more material, as I don't have enough for the cylinders/ heads/ crankcase, machined the twin rods, Complete, still looking at changing it to a OHC from OHV engine, will look further as I get into the build, the rod is same as the single OHC that I just finished, except that the OD of the ends of the rod are larger.
Plans can be found at Baupläne Modellmotore - Online-Shop der Fa. CAD+Modelltechnik Jung
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Sep 12, 2021)

More Pics
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Sep 12, 2021)

Cut a some of pieces from stock and machined up a couple of piston blanks, I have several things on this morning so will machine later.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Sep 12, 2021)

Hi All,
Got the pistons done, weather closing in and started to rain, so I won't get as much done as I would like
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Sep 12, 2021)

More pics
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Sep 13, 2021)

Well after all this, I will have to remake the pistons as the piston relief is in the wrong orientation, Got the pistons sorted, also piston pins and pads, also cut crank pin to size. 
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Jones (Sep 13, 2021)

Looking good mate!
Why not just add the extra relief to the pistons in the correct direction? I can't see any downside to having the side relief as well, most full size engines relieve the sides of the pistons to decrease friction.


----------



## G54AUST (Sep 14, 2021)

G'day Andrew.

     This looks veeeeery interesting.     Hope you don't mind if I tag along for the ride.

     Are you building something to power with it ???

     Bit of a bugger about the pistons.   Que Sera,  on with the show.


Regards,

Trevor,
Melbourne,  AU.


----------



## Ghosty (Sep 14, 2021)

Jones said:


> Looking good mate!
> Why not just add the extra relief to the pistons in the correct direction? I can't see any downside to having the side relief as well, most full size engines relieve the sides of the pistons to decrease friction.


I have all ready machined the new pistons, so it was something that kept me going. I know about modded pistons, shown is a piston that I run in ASP 120 FS singles. 
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Sep 14, 2021)

G54AUST said:


> This looks veeeeery interesting. Hope you don't mind if I tag along for the ride.
> 
> Are you building something to power with it ???


No don't mind at all. No not powering anything with it, they are way too heavy and don't have the power of other engines. I just build them to keep active, walking or other exercise is difficult with the damage to my body from an MVA 40 odd years ago.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi All,
Got the rear crankcase plate almost finished, now to swap the 4 jaw back to a 3 jaw and center, so that will be the end of the day.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Sep 14, 2021)

I ended up machining the bearing bore oversize after a TC cutter tip broke in final sizing, fitted a sleeve and finished of housing. 
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi All,
Another part done, still finding inconsistency's
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Sep 15, 2021)

Hi All,
The joys of model engine building, you have to make parts to hold the parts you need to machine.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Sep 15, 2021)

Hi All,
A couple more parts done, just need to install the drive washer pins, still waiting on material to arrive.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Sep 20, 2021)

Hi All,
Material turned up for the crankcase and cylinders, Got the pieces cut, and squared up one piece for the crankcase, then cut the crankcase block cut in half. Have to clean up and size the 2 crankcase half's, then the real fun starts.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Sep 20, 2021)

Hi All,
Well, lots of different setups and machining, but have a basic crankcase block. The rear housing that I made the other day even lines up with it. Still have to drill for alignment pins, will do 2 on one side and only one on the other. The assy is still 4mm too long, will fix when machining the bores.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Sep 21, 2021)

Well I can't bet the correct bearings from my bearing supplier for the cam, and my boring bars don't have enough offset to machine out the center of the crankcase. I have ordered some 3mm HSS to make tips for a boring bar, and ordered the bearings, looks like I start on the cylinders tomorrow, I have the material for them. 
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## stof (Sep 21, 2021)

Dear Cogsy

I have made this engine along with my mate. several problems we had and fixes and observations if you are interested were


1.  the piston to cylinder fit as specified, tolerance is to tight . It seizes.  So both of as had to increase the tolerances slightly.
2.  the crank shaft pin needs to be a very tight fit preferably a press fit other wise it moves . I had to redo this several times.
3.  there is significant wear from the roller bearings on this pin and needs to be hardened, use  hardened drill pin perhaps.
4. the gudgeon pin also wears significantly for the same reason . The little end  of the conrod deforms as well, my second conrods had phos. bronze inserts  that solved this problem.
5  Be very careful to get a press fit on the valve sleeves , as the lip is to close to the cylinder head and mine leaked , so valves would not seal  due to this. I changed the exhaust and inlet diameter to 9 mm  to give more clearance on the second heads I had to make.
6.  very nb. cut the m10 thread into the cylinder head for the exhaust and intake bushes before making the cooling fins as you will break the fins
    if you attempt to thread them after .
7.  I had problems with the propeller . The spiked pins stripped the bottom of the wooden prop and I need to solve the problem by using 3m          screws from front to back  of the prop through a washer  avoiding the use of  prop cowl ,going rather for a custom nut.. I am able to hand         start this engine easily , so the cowl was not necessary  for electric start.  Runs at 7200 rpm. after above mods .
8. I used cast iron rings instead of steal [en 8 equivalent]. As my first set of steel rings did not work well.

So there are my thoughts on experiences with this engine for  what they are worth

Regards.


----------



## stof (Sep 21, 2021)

Sorry saw I spelt name wrong  Ghosty .


----------



## Ghosty (Sep 21, 2021)

Stof, I have built the 17.5cc single and found these faults with it, The shafts shown it the pics above are hardened shafts that I have used in other engines with no problems, the piston pins have teflon pads on either end, and the prop driver I was looking at using 4 or 6 bolt pattern, and I will machine up a set of locking nuts for the prop.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Sep 21, 2021)

Hi All,
Cylinder liners done, just need final honing to size, will machine rings after final sizing, now to clean the lathe up after all the cast iron machining before I continue one with the cylinder cases. I will use the left over stubs to machine the rings.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Sep 22, 2021)

Hi All,
Cylinder cases almost finished, just need to size the square base and drill and tap holes. Turned on expanding reamer that I bought for doing just this process, have used it on several engines. 
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Sep 25, 2021)

Have not got a lot done, had problems with my hand and arm again., Got the front housing almost finished, need to counter-bore the 8 holes around the shaft ,and countersink the other 2. Used a ball end mill to cut the radius, and will have to finish off the outer dimensions. 
A lot of cutting to get rid of the excess material.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Sep 25, 2021)

Got the counter-bores and countersinks done.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Sep 27, 2021)

Hi All,
Did not get anything done on the V Twin today, waiting on material. The 3mm HSS turned up today, had to make a boring bar for it, fount my handle to hold the HSS for grinding.
Have to do a 6mm and 8mm rebate in the crankcase hence the boring bar.
Won't get anything done tomorrow, have to go to daughters and fit security cameras, had some druggies do some damage there last night.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi All,
For all you watching at home, got the main bore done this morning after spending the day at my daughters. Now the internal boring starts, have to do two steps, some at 6mm larger and one at 8mm larger.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Sep 28, 2021)

Crank shaft bore done, now to do the camshaft bore, assy with dummy shaft to check.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Sep 29, 2021)

Hi All,
For all those watching from home, spent 30mins setting up the crankcase to machine the cam bore only to find out that the chuck jaws hit the bed. So machined out the cylinder holes, will have to split the case and work out how to set up with out damage to the machined surfaces.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Sep 30, 2021)

Hi All,
Got the cam bore and pocket done, drilled and tapped all holes, done the surface finish. 
Had to call it a day as my back has been screaming at me for the last hour to stop.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Thommo (Sep 30, 2021)

Looking fantastic Ghosty, can’t wait to see it running


----------



## Ghosty (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi All,
For all those watching from home, got some more done today, cam lifter bushes done and installed, did not have any 7mm bar or any thing close, so used some 1/4 hex bar stock, got the cylinder bases done and bolted to the case.
I have had a look and I think I have enough material to be able to cut the cam shaft.
Had some material cut this morning so I can fit the dividing head on the mill so I can cut the cam.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Oct 2, 2021)

Hi All,
Cam blank cut, even a bonus when they line up with the guides, now to triple check the opening and closing angles and duration of each lobe before I start the cutting process. 
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Oct 2, 2021)

Hi All,
After making up some mounts for the dividing head, I have the cam done, ready for hardening.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Oct 13, 2021)

Hi All, 
I'm still going ahead with the engine, still waiting on material to arrive. Had a missed email regarding the material, one size that I ordered is NLA, and after contacting them, they have finished the order with the next size up, more machining now. Now with all the delays the couriers are now delayed as they are overloaded with delivery's. All I can do now is wait.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Oct 19, 2021)

Hi All,
I have ordered the material I need for the twin from another supplier, just hope it gets here, first supplier has sent according to them, the tracking number supplier never worked, may never order from them again, never had now problem with them until now.
Other news is another set of plans turned up today, may be a future project, will see if I can use the OHC system on the V twin.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Richard-Vanderpol (Oct 29, 2021)

can you update more?


----------



## Ghosty (Oct 29, 2021)

Hi All,
Got the shaft material from a different supplier, it arrived yesterday, have had some end of month meetings in the last couple of days, so have been slow, hope to get the crank started today.
Also had a job from a fellow model aircraft flyer, new prop driver, washer and nut for a McCoy 19.
Still got no idea where the order that I put in on the 28th Sept is, and now the supplier is not answering e-mails.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi All,
For all those watching from home, I got into the crankshaft today. After getting it roughed out, had a problem with my wrist(large bump appeared) and spent a couple of hours at A&E only to be told to see my normal doctor for further evaluation.
Got home had lunch and then got back into it and have most finished, now to clean up before going further.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi All,
Not a lot today, only parted or the rear crank web, now to decide which way to go with the crank. As I have no tooling to be able to cut a 0.5mm slot in the crank web for clamping the big end pin, I need to look at machining the crank pin directly in the crankshaft, or machine a hole and press the crank pin in. Will need to look at each and see which way to go.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Oct 31, 2021)

Hi All,
The crankshaft is now closer. I have gone with the pressed in pin. Machined up jig to machine big end pin hole for both parts. Now to machine crank webs and assemble.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 2, 2021)

Hi All,
For every one watching from home, did not get a lot done today, after waiting at the doctors and then running around to arrange scans on my wrist, only got crank done, went with a press fit assy of crank, will spend tomorrow doing final fit and finish on the crankcase assy. There was a lot of setup time for not a lot of machining in the crank webs.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## gddecker (Nov 2, 2021)

How did you machine the counterweights on the crank? Were they done in a mill, or are they separate pieces?


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 2, 2021)

gddecker said:


> How did you machine the counterweights on the crank? Were they done in a mill, or are they separate pieces?


The crank webs were machined before assembled, and done with the mill
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## c_mario (Nov 3, 2021)

Hi Ghosty,
I Just ordered the plans for the exact same engine. I will be sure to keep watching.


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 3, 2021)

Hi All,
Started on the Cylinder heads, after running around this morning getting things done, I also got the blanks cut, then checked and re squared the mill, and machined two blanks to thickness.
And yes the vice was off the mill when checking, I just set up so can see how.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 3, 2021)

Hi All,
A quick drawing in Autocad 14 and we have the bolt hole layout, have the heads marked out, and then drilled and counter bored, also have the blot hole for the valve rocker mount drilled and tapped.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi All,
Slow going this morning, had over 2" rain in last 24hrs. Another setup and machining, times 2(many more to go), wobble bar for setup and then machine to fit cylinder. I use copper pads from the PC industry (15mm x 1mm) for smaller parts. Heads sitting on engine.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 4, 2021)

Marked out and machined valve cage pockets and valve spring seats, still waiting on tooling so I can machine out the combustion chamber. This is all for the day as I have a couple of meetings this afternoon. 
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Richard-Vanderpol (Nov 5, 2021)

Ghosty said:


> Hi All,
> Not a lot today, only parted or the rear crank web, now to decide which way to go with the crank. As I have no tooling to be able to cut a 0.5mm slot in the crank web for clamping the big end pin, I need to look at machining the crank pin directly in the crankshaft, or machine a hole and press the crank pin in. Will need to look at each and see which way to go.
> Cheers
> Andrew


wonderful. want to see more.


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 5, 2021)

Hi All,
Got a bit more done today, had to make new heads after machining the valve pockets on the wrong side(we all make mistakes). Then machined jig to hold heads for machining out of scrap, then machined out the glow plug holes. Now to start on the inlet and exhaust ports.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## gddecker (Nov 6, 2021)

Nice work!


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 7, 2021)

Hi All,
All 4 valve cages and valves(316SS) are done, waiting in a new 14mm end mill to finish heads, after the one lent out came back broken, did not have time to look at it when returned as I was just leaving to go and see my daughter who was living at Coffs Harbour at the time.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi All, 
Just arrived, now to get on and finish the heads.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi All,
For all watching from home, have the inlet and exhaust ports done. Centered, then with a 1/8" end mill, spotted the mark(hard to get a pilot drill to drill straight on a sloping surface), then enlarged hole, 14mm end mill counterbore, drilled and tapped hole. Both heads done, will setup and machine cooling fins this arvo.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi All,
Cylinder heads fins cut, combustion chambers cut, now to check over and debur before fitting valve cages.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 9, 2021)

Hi All,
For all those following from home, I have fitted the valve cages, machined the valve spring retainers, and drilled the ports.
Fitted valves and springs, now at a stand still until I can find another metal supplier as my last has dropped the ball and can't seam to get an order done.
I need some 4mm silver steel, 19mm and 14mm hex 4140 bar.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 10, 2021)

Hi All,
For all wathiching from home, not a lot done, but a lot of different setups. Drilled and tapped the cylinders for the head bolts, machined out the rocker support, needed a piece of scrap from scrap bin to hole the supports for valve spring pockets.
all assembled with all bolts, misplaced(lost) on of the 3mm countersink bolts for the rear plate. Will have to order more.
Had an e-mail from my metal supplier this morning with a new tracking #, maybe this one may turn up. One can only hope.
Can't go any further with it until the material turns up, so tomorrow I will start on the rings, I will finish sizing the cylinders, and then machine the rings.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi All,
Got out this morning and got the prop washer and lock nut set done, first lock nut was too long, just got the second shorter one done before the rain started again. The nuts still need heat treatment yet. 
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 13, 2021)

Hi All,
Blue skies here to day, at least for the morning. Got the rings machined, ground the outer size, finished the inner bore, parted of the rings, machined a holder to finish rings, light press fit, will use the holder to lap the outer sides, and finish to fit pistons.
Will post more later.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 13, 2021)

Hi All,
Cylinders honed to size,, rings heat treated, ring faces cleaned and checked, checked for fit in cylinders, and why you should cut extra rings in the cutting process.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 15, 2021)

Hi All,
Not a lot done today, I was out all morning, got the valve lifters(cam followers) and valve rocker support pins done.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 18, 2021)

Hi All,
For all those watching from home, not a lot of parts today, but a lot of setup steps for around 30sec's machining each step, got the rockers done, just need the spacers and adjusters to make
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 19, 2021)

Hi All,
Not a lot today, finished the valve train, 2mm hardened shaft for push rods, 4mm grub screws for adjusters, 5mm hex brass for lock nuts.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 20, 2021)

Hi All,
Got the first gland nut done, only 3 more to make
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 20, 2021)

Hi All,
And the 4 are done. Now to work out what to make the manifolds out of as trying to find the thin material that they list is a no go. I have some brass that may have to do.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 20, 2021)

Hi All,
Have the basic manifolds in brass, still need some finishing.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 21, 2021)

Hi All,
Still working on manifolds, fitted retaining rings on the pipe work, had to brake out the big oxy gear, used 45% silver, less heat required, now to clean up the pipes and fit.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 21, 2021)

Now to get the big oxy out again and do the carb mount. 
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## c_mario (Nov 22, 2021)

Ghosty said:


> Now to get the big oxy out again and do the carb mount.
> Cheers
> Andrew


Hi,
I am watching this as I start my own build of the same engine. Shouldn't the carby be facing rearward. Not sure how hard it is to get to the throttle linkage and mixture screw with it facing forward. I like the mount.


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 22, 2021)

c_mario said:


> Shouldn't the carby be facing rearward. Not sure how hard it is to get to the throttle linkage and mixture screw with it facing forward. I like the mount.


It shows it rear mounted in the plans, but all the twins that I have had all have the carby facing forward, and as I won't be using the engine in a plane, it won't matter.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 22, 2021)

Hi All, 
Machining out the carb mount port, main problem with this inlet setup, is you have to remove at least one head to remove the inlet manifold.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 22, 2021)

Hi All,
For all those watching from home, work, or where-ever, apart from the engine mounts the machining is done, still waiting for the timing gears and belts to arrive from China. According to tracking they have left China, could be a while.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## raspii (Nov 22, 2021)

These guys are good i have heard if you want something a little quicker



			PIES Australia


----------



## c_mario (Nov 22, 2021)

I found some here





						3mm HTD Series Timing Pulleys | PT Parts
					






					www.ptparts.com.au


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 22, 2021)

raspii said:


> These guys are good i have heard if you want something a little quicker
> 
> 
> 
> PIES Australia


They don't do a M3 pitch gear or belt


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 22, 2021)

c_mario said:


> I found some here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have the pulleys, but don't supply a belt small enough, they start at 150mm length, need a 144.


----------



## c_mario (Nov 23, 2021)

RS components have the belt 144 teeth. Is this not it?





						Contitech HTD 144-3M-09, Timing Belt, 48 Teeth, 144mm, 9mm | RS
					






					au.rs-online.com


----------



## Ghosty (Nov 23, 2021)

c_mario said:


> RS components have the belt 144 teeth. Is this not it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that would be the one, It is listed as being "in stock"(Global stock) so could be anywhere in the world, but I got 4 gears and two belts for the same price as one belt from them, I have ordered things from them before and it took 8 weeks to arrive, and they had it listed as being in stock. Just have to wait.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 12, 2022)

Hi All,
Well, they have arrived, fitted and now mounted, hope to get more time on it tomorrow.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Steamchick (Aug 13, 2022)

Just found this thread... I am inspired by your work. (I own a Guzzi V50 M/C and love the V-twin engine! - Stupid me?).
Excellent!
k2


----------

